# What dosing for my tank



## englishstgeorge (19 Nov 2008)

Hi

Hopefully in the next week or so, i should have all the bits i need to start injecting CO2. Once set up, i want to dose using EI.

I have read posts regarding dosing until my head hurts. I must be a bit dim!    I understand the concept, just not the math!

If someone could work out the dosing required for a 620 Litre Aqua One 1800 Bowfront, (210 watts lighting total) i would be most grateful.  I have all the required powders from AE, but every time i look at a dosing calculator, my brain turns to mush!   

Any help would be gratefully recieved!

Thank You

Mark


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Nov 2008)

Hi,
    The baseline "reference" dosing for a 620 L tank is as follows:

3X per week 2 teaspoons KNO3
3X per week 1/2 teaspoon KH2PO4
Optional - (Depending on tap water) 3X per week 5 teaspoons MgSO4 (this can be scaled back)
2X per week 3/4 teaspoon Trace Mix or 41 ml TPN

Cheers,


----------



## englishstgeorge (19 Nov 2008)

Excellent, thank you!

It is much appreciated!

Regards

Mark


----------



## englishstgeorge (19 Nov 2008)

Looking at the Yorkshire water report for my area, the magnesium content looks high.  The water in my area is hard.

Water report for my area

Cheers

Mark


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Nov 2008)

Hi Mark,
           FYI water can be hard without having an ounce of Mg, however your water report does show an 8 sample mean value of 19.85 ppm Mg so you can easily delete the MgSO4 dosing.  

Cheers,


----------



## englishstgeorge (20 Nov 2008)

Thank You, again, much appreciated!!   

Regards

Mark


----------

